
Watching Porn Produces as Much Carbon Dioxide Emissions as Whole Countries - Vaslo
https://sputniknews.com/science/201907131076235927-porn-carbon-dioxide-emissions-research/
======
mtmail
The study is an interesting read, but the article on sputniknews chose the
most attention grabbing headline.

From the study "Pornographic videos make up 27% of all online video traffic in
the world. [...] close to 0.2% of global emissions". Later it says it's "5% of
global GHG [that's green house gas] emissions due to digital technology"

------
biql
Interestingly this doesn’t consider what effect this might have on population
growth, size of which also affects co2 emissions

------
stuqqq
Food production/ consumption also emit (way more) carbon dioxide. Why is it
right to fulfill one kind of desire, and wrong to fulfill another? The
fundamental problem is over population. And porn watching is alleviating it.

